# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ineens vreemde cyclus

## Lanneke

Ik zal me effe voorstellen ( ben via google aan deze site gekomen overigens ) ik ben 29 en getrouwd en we hebben samen een zoontje die eind volgende maand 3 jaar word :Wink:  

Ik ben nu 5 maanden gestopt met de pil omdat wij graag nog een kindje willen. Nu ging dat vanaf het begin heel erg goed. Goeie cyclus, netjes tussen de 27 en 29 dagen ( zolang ik me kan herrinneren al een regelmatige cyclus gehad, ook na het stoppen met de pil omdat ik van ons zoontje zwanger wilde worden ) maar de laatste 2x gaat het totaal anders dan ik dus van mijn lichaam gewend ben :Confused:  

De voorlaatste keer was ik ineens ontzettend zwaar ongi en dacht toen dat ik misschien een miskraam gehad kon hebben ofzo :Confused:   :Confused:  
De apotheker erover gebeld ( wegens huisarts op vakantie ) en die vertelde me dat het heel normaal was en dus vaak voorkwam dat vrouwen tot na 3 maanden gestopt te zijn met de pil...de menstruatie behoorlijk heavy kon zijn. Oke, dacht ik...we wachten het wel af, was weer gerustgesteld :Embarrassment:  

Afgelopen 2 januari ongi geworden ( normale cyclus verder ) en mijn NOD zou rond 30 jan. zijn. Maar gisteren werd ik ineens ongi!! :EEK!:  
Midden in mijn meest vruchtbare dagen!!!

En dan:

Mijn oma ( moeder van mijn moeder ) was begin 40 toen zij de overgang in ging. Oke, vrij normale leeftijd, kan nog wel. Maar mijn moeder ging de overgang in rond haar 30ste :EEK!:  

De huisarts wist van dat verhaal en uiteraard gisteren gelijk naar mijn huisarts om uit te leggen wat er ineens met mijn lichaam gebeurt. Begreep gelukkig mijn bezorgdheid en was enigzins blij te noemen dat ik langs was geweest ( gezien familie-geschiedenis ) en heeft me nu een verwijzing gegeven naar een gynaecoloog en daar kan ik 31 jan. naartoe. 

Uiteraard maak ik me veel zorgen en heb veel vragen:

* ben ik met een evt. overgang bezig?
* heb ik gewoon een tussentijdse bloeding gehad? ( maar dat kan eigenlijk 
ook weer niet want ik ben ook vandaag behoorlijk ongi )
* miskraam??? ( lijkt me al helemaal onwaarschijnlijk eerlijk gezegd )
* uitwerkingen van de pil? ( maar de vorige keer toen ik gestopt was met de
pil had ik deze klachten helemaal niet, was mijn cyclus van begin af aan 
keurig! )

Ben bang, onzeker en behoorlijk frusti :Frown:

----------


## piny

Hoi
Ik ben een vrouw van 42 en slik geen pil (man is pas gesteriliseerd). 9 januari werd ik tien dagen te vroeg ongesteld. Toen weer op 5 februari, wat op tijd is. Vorige week werd ik op 20 februari weer ongesteld! Drie dagen helder bloedverlies, kwam ineens, en hield ook ineens op! Ik ben ook ongerust, want ik ben altijd op de klok gelijk. Ik heb besloten nog 1 menstruatie af te wachten voordat ik naar de dokter ga. Aan de overgang heb ik ook gedacht, hoewel mijn moeder ong. 50 was...

----------

